# Playing at 6:00 AM



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone know what happens, I heard that animal crossing will consider it at new day at 6 AM so it knows when to move in new villigers and events but what happens if you play at that time?


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jan 10, 2015)

The bell will ring and Isabelle says good morning or something and it saves your game and then takes you back to your house like you just started up!


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh thank you i just assumed that it would delay it until you saved and quit


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yellowboy89 said:


> Oh thank you i just assumed that it would delay it until you saved and quit



It will delay if you have your local gates open.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, pretty much what Ku_otaku said, but don't play at 6 AM.

It's so boring to the point I just wait around for stuff to happen.
It doesn't help that I mostly play ACNL on weekdays.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jan 10, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, pretty much what Ku_otaku said, but don't play at 6 AM.
> 
> It's so boring to the point I just wait around for stuff to happen.
> It doesn't help that I mostly play ACNL on weekdays.



It depends on what you're doing. I usually hate playing when everything's closed and most villagers are asleep, but if you have fish or bugs to catch, or just things to do around your town like decorating it and planting flowers, it doesn't make much of a difference since you're busy anyway.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2015)

Playing at 6am basically like


Spoiler: Language


----------



## Momo15 (Jan 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Playing at 6am basically like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Language



This is too funny XD 
But I wake up at 5:30 everyday, and when I sneak on that's pretty much what happens. Isabelle will say good morning and it will save and put you back in your house.


----------



## katronsensei (Jan 12, 2015)

That is interesting.. though i wish she would scold you about needing sllep xD


----------



## Milleram (Jan 22, 2015)

I used to play at 6:00 am all the time. It's not so bad if you put the early-bird ordinance on. It's not long before the other villagers start to wake up, etc. Even without the early-bird ordinance on, you can still find the normal villagers up at 6:00 am, so I never feel lonely, lol. I would sometimes catch a bit of the 5:00 am music if I played just before 6:00 am. I don't know how to explain it, but the music for that hour just sounds "stale". It's fitting that it's played just before the start of a new day.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 22, 2015)

amye.miller said:


> I used to play at 6:00 am all the time. It's not so bad if you put the early-bird ordinance on. It's not long before the other villagers start to wake up, etc. Even without the early-bird ordinance on, you can still find the normal villagers up at 6:00 am, so I never feel lonely, lol. I would sometimes catch a bit of the 5:00 am music if I played just before 6:00 am. I don't know how to explain it, but the music for that hour just sounds "stale". It's fitting that it's played just before the start of a new day.



You forgot to mention that Jocks also get up at 6.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2015)

I've played at 6AM in Wild World once. I woke up early for some reason and thought "I should see what Animal Crossing is like!" It's pretty relaxing. I haven't tried it for New Leaf yet though.

Trying playing at 4AM. I did that in Wild World and everything is dead and quiet. It's almost haunting but comforting at the same time. xD


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 22, 2015)

I used to work overnights at my job and would check my town every day I worked at 6:01 am. It was kind of magical to me. I loved the sunrises and seeing my villagers snoring in their homes.


----------



## TaMock (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I wake up around 6:00 any way so it doesn't matter what happens does it?


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 23, 2015)

yup yup new day and all, the game even focuses on the town hall


----------



## Milleram (Jan 23, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> You forgot to mention that Jocks also get up at 6.



Jocks get up at 7:00 am without the early-bird ordinance on.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 23, 2015)

amye.miller said:


> Jocks get up at 7:00 am without the early-bird ordinance on.



No, you're wrong. 



Spoiler



sarcasm



Anyways, why do Normals get up so damn early?


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> I used to work overnights at my job and would check my town every day I worked at 6:01 am. It was kind of magical to me. I loved the sunrises and seeing my villagers snoring in their homes.



A sunrise? This is awesome, I've never seen it before. Now I want to play at 6am just to see it c:


----------



## Candy_Rose (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not much of a morning person, but if I ever do find myself up at 6 AM or earlier, I just might check it out, just to hear the music and see my town all peaceful and quiet before everyone wakes up.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

When I first got the game I stayed up that late playing it with friends. c: Good times.


----------



## OswinOswald (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm a morning person, so sometimes I log on before 6am to take care of things I forgot to do the day before (and visit Blathers and Celeste without waking them up! That always makes me feel a little bad inside... I value my sleep highly and value theirs, too!) When it hits the new day, then I can immediately check all the new things in my town! (Especially tending to my flower gardens before the villagers in my town start planting flowers in weird locations.) And I really like the normal personality, so it's fun to chat with them at 6. The jocks definitely don't wake until 7am; I play A LOT at 6am and never see my jock villager awake.

I think it's fun to see how 6am plays out in different locations. In your main town, it zooms in on the bell above town hall, and then you get placed outside your house. When you're on main street, you zoom in on the the post office when it announces the new day, before going to your house. If you're in the HH Showcase, nothing happens until you return to main street. From the island, nothing happens until after you return to your town dock.


----------



## Maverick215 (Jan 30, 2015)

I've always wondered this, but was scared to try it out.  Felt like watching the game reset would be some weird magical life changing event, like watching the creation of the universe or something lol.  Or that it would just mess something up by not resetting until I shut down.  Good to know its none of the above and that its safe to do.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 30, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Trying playing at 4AM. I did that in Wild World and everything is dead and quiet. It's almost haunting but comforting at the same time. xD



It's so cool! Since basically nothing is open and everyone's asleep, it feels like exploring your town is all you can do. It's a great time to fish and visit the museum.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

Ku_otaku1 said:


> The bell will ring and Isabelle says good morning or something and it saves your game and then takes you back to your house like you just started up!



Aww, that's sweet. Isabelle is a darling ;o; but I'm never up early enough to see this.


----------

